# Seaworld Orlando discount after 1/1/2011?



## shellcruiser

Is anyone aware of any promotions or discount codes that may be applied to a visit during the first week of January 2011? The kids are 10 and 12.


----------



## misstix1

I was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## stal

me too


----------



## mom2t

Going end of Jan. - would love any kind of discount


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I had seen a promo if you bought an adult ticket at regular price that you could get a childs for $5.  I don't know where I saw that though.  We have decided to go the lasst week of January, so I'm hoping for some type of discount.  We might go to Busch Gardens too.


----------



## Caretames1

The $5.00 ticket for the kids expired on 12/31/10. We were planning to go to Seaworld on Jan 25th, but now that it will cost us $400.00 or more(tix $315.00, transportation$ 40.00,food$50.00) for the day, we are re-thinking our plans


----------



## mom2t

My son is dying to go back - Was there 3 years ago - He is an avid fan of animals and loves the shows.


----------



## kathy884

They may not be offering the stellar discounts they were doing earlier this year, but in my opinon even the regular adult ticket for $80 with the second day free within seven days is still one of the best ticket deals in Orlando, especially if you love the Sea World parks like we do and like doing two days there during your trip.  Sometimes too it is worth it to have one person in your party get an annual pass for free parking and a 10% discount on food and souviners.  When we had a large group, we'd have the person with the season pass buy all the food and souviners, and we just reimbursed them.

To get your ticket for the second day free, you need to stop by the customer service desk on the day of your first visit.  We usually do this sometime in the afternoon to avoid the crowds near the end of the day.

This is our favorite park in Orlando, and we think it offers an excellent value even at normal prices.



I, though, always love discounts so will keep an eye on this post too.  I currently have a two year season pass, but will be purchasing some tickets for others who don't have season passes in March.

Web site for normal ticket prices
http://www.seaworld.com/Tickets/Visitors.aspx


Another option, especially if you are just doing SeaWorld and are just doing a short Orlando stay is to look at some of the hotel packages that offer Sea World tickets.  One time I was planning to stay at a hotel near Sea World anyway, and the package deal they had for $50 more than I would have spent on my room ($25 per night) gave me two SeaWorld tickets.  It was perfect for us on that trip.


----------



## alaskanmommy

Just bumping to see if anyone has heard or seen anything about discounts for Seaworld!!


----------



## cpbjgc

If you are Canadian, the Canadian Automobile Association (CAA) has a couple 2 park deals on now

For Seaworld and Aquatica:

_Special Promotion: Buy 1 Get 1 Free
Buy one SeaWorld Orlando ticket and receive one Aquatica ticket FREE!
Price: $84.00 US (Adult and Child)*
PLUS: You will still receive a bonus 2nd day free at SeaWorld Orlando.

*Promotion price valid January 1  April 30, 2011. Tickets must be used by December 31, 2011.

Valid for one additional visit to SeaWorld Orlando during regular scheduled park hours within 7 days of the first day visit. Parking is not included.

Prior to leaving the park on your first days visit, stop at Guest Services to receive your complimentary voucher. Nontransferable.​_
and for Seaworld and Busch Gardens
_Special Promotion: Buy 1 Get 1 Free
Buy one SeaWorld Orlando ticket and receive one Busch Gardens Tampa ticket FREE!
Price: $84.00 US (Adult and Child)*
PLUS: You will still receive a bonus 2nd day free at SeaWorld Orlando.

*Promotion price valid January 1  April 30, 2011. Tickets must be used by December 31, 2011.

Valid for one additional visit to SeaWorld Orlando during regular scheduled park hours within 7 days of the first day visit. Parking is not included.

Prior to leaving the park on your first days visit, stop at Guest Services to receive your complimentary voucher. Nontransferable.​_
You may want to check with AAA to see if they have the same deal.


----------



## LCARDVERO

Seaworld offers AAA discounts.


----------



## alaskanmommy

I just read on Mousesaver's that you can use your SouthWest Rapid Rewards card for 20% off at the gate.  They haven't advertised for this discount since 2009 but there have been reports of using this as late as 2011!  I'm going to try this I think.  

I don't normally fly SouthWest.  I applied for the Rapid Rewards online yesterday and you can print out a membership card at home!!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## KittenLittle

Please report back on this! I would love to save 20% at the gate just for showing them my Rapid Rewards card!!


----------



## sdjen

Yes - please report back 

I am not going until Feb 4th and would love to know if the Rapid Rewards discount is still being honored. 

Thanks so much and have a wonderful time on your trip!!


----------



## andrews_dad

I was there 1/2/11 and SW 20% was being honored.  You can NOT use the self-serve kiosks to get tickets.  You must pay a person and show your SW card (free to print out).  These tickets are eligible for 2nd day free.  Another tip, do NOT get the 2nd day free validated right inside the gates if there is any line at all.  The 2nd day free validation can be done at any Guest Relations booth.  The one behind the Penguin Encounter never, ever, ever has a line.


----------



## kathy884

andrews_dad said:


> Another tip, do NOT get the 2nd day free validated right inside the gates if there is any line at all.  The 2nd day free validation can be done at any Guest Relations booth.  The one behind the Penguin Encounter never, ever, ever has a line.



That's great to know.  Currently I have a two year season pass, so that's not an issue.  But I've gotten the second day pass about ten times in the last twenty years, and have always gone ot the front booth, and if I waited till the end of the day (That's happened pretty often for me), stood in a very long line.  Excellent tip!


----------



## lionqueen

Does anyone know if you need one rapid rewards per seaworld ticket or can one rapid rewards card buy multiple tickets?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KittenLittle

And-how much is the final cost of the ticket after the 20% discount? I need to budget this to the penny!


----------



## alaskanmommy

KittenLittle said:


> Please report back on this! I would love to save 20% at the gate just for showing them my Rapid Rewards card!!





sdjen said:


> Yes - please report back
> 
> I am not going until Feb 4th and would love to know if the Rapid Rewards discount is still being honored.
> 
> Thanks so much and have a wonderful time on your trip!!



I get back on 2/3 so I'll let you know then unless I have time to post while I'm in Orlando.


----------



## mom2t

I called yesterday and was told the same thing - Southwest card in person with photo id at the ticket booth.  We are going that route on next Saturday hopefully.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Subbing.  

I found a good deal on tickets last year when we went.  Deal only let me buy 6 tickets.  We used 5 on our trip, so we have one left to use by the end of April.  DW are going to San Diego in April and plan on going to the SW there, so we need to buy one more.  Would also like to know about the discount with the Rapid Rewards card.  Would like to know if it's cheaper to buy them at the gate or online.


----------



## Markhamloco

I have been researching the Southwest deal some. This is what I have read and have not experienced myself.

1. Can only be redeemed at the gates and cannot be done online.
2. Each Rapid rewards card (free) can be used for a purchase of up to 4 tickets.

There is also a deal via Fatwallet or Slickdeals which is an eTicket (print @ home) for 30% off which is a corp deal for the Blackstone group. These tickets are the cheapest I have seen and it works out to $55.27 for adults and $48.27 for children.

Also you may want to continue checking the Seaworld site as it looks as though there is a Pepsi promo which has not yet been activated. I believe the deal was reported here earlier which was viewable but not for purchase as 3 admissions for $99.

GL


----------



## lionqueen

Has anyone gotten the fatwallet link to work?  i get about half way through the process of buying tickets and then get an error.


----------



## lionqueen

I just got the website to work.  one adult ticket for $58 after tax.  it is good for a second free day and expires one year from purchase!  great deal!!


----------



## KittenLittle

well,this is just getting better and better! That Pepsi thing really sounds too good to be true,but I'm willing to wait and see!


----------



## alaskanmommy

lionqueen said:


> I just got the website to work.  one adult ticket for $58 after tax.  it is good for a second free day and expires one year from purchase!  great deal!!



Is this a legitimate site?  It looks like it is run by Sea World and it uses my sea world login?  I just want to make sure before I purchase these tickets.  Has anyone used these tickets from the fat wallet site??  Any info would be great.  Thanks.

By the way for two adults and one child with tax was $169.15!!


----------



## theAnalogKid

KittenLittle said:


> well,this is just getting better and better! That Pepsi thing really sounds too good to be true,but I'm willing to wait and see!



It seems like the code 'pepsi' will work eventually. if you enter it in the promo code box it just says it hasn't been activated yet. Keeping fingers crossed here.


----------



## Disneymommy2006

theAnalogKid said:


> It seems like the code 'pepsi' will work eventually. if you enter it in the promo code box it just says it hasn't been activated yet. Keeping fingers crossed here.



What is the Pepsi deal?


----------



## DavidWegner

Does anyone have a link to the Fatwallet discount.  I went on their site and am having trouble finding the discounted sea world tickets.  How do you find them?


----------



## ATAfamily

The link was on pg 1 of this thread, first post.


----------



## DavidWegner

When you go through the process, do you just print out E Tickets?


----------



## schriverl

DavidWegner said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Fatwallet discount.  I went on their site and am having trouble finding the discounted sea world tickets.  How do you find them?



If you go to fatwalletdotcom search sea world. Right now its the top thread.


----------



## Caretames1

Ok, who's done the fatwallet link, and does it work? Info people!


----------



## KittenLittle

Ok-who's going to be the first to use their Fatwallet e-ticket at Seaworld? We don't go until May,and I would love to hear a first-hand account!


----------



## PW43

Fatwallet absolutely works. I actually was able to purchase the tickets directly through seaworlds website after placing them in the shopping cart through the link. Another alternative is to search "Print at Work". It will come up saying promotional code. Go to the link, it provides the same discount 30 % off. Best discount available. Will be going in 3 weeks to florida and using them there. They are E-Tickets and good for one year. I also verified through Seaworlds website that the order was placed and confirmed. All was a go.


----------



## PW43

Also tickets are Turnstile ready. Just print them out and pass all lines, but the entrance lines.


----------



## KittenLittle

Super! Please do report back after your trip!
Oh,I got an email back from Southwest today,verifying that SeaWorld still will discount tickets 20% at the gate when you show your Rapid Rewards card. But this other deal is better!


----------



## mom2t

Has anyone actually used these tickets?  I cannot find a telephone number nor a security verification for using my credit card and am afraid.  I do not want to spend 170 and walk up to the gate and the tickets not work.  I had heard someone else tell me about this but they have not used theirs yet.  How did you verify through Seaworld?  I leave 1 week from today.  The tickets at SW have gone up almost 20 for adults and more than 20 for children in the last 3 years.


----------



## KittenLittle

That's why I want to hear from someone who has actually gone through the process and used these tickets at the park. Nothing beats first-hand info!


----------



## schriverl

I bought these last week. I will be going in 2 weeks. I can report my happenings when we get back.


----------



## PW43

What I did was run through the purchase up to entering in my CC info.  I then opened another window and went directly to seaworlds website. I then went to purchase tickets. When I got there, it showed my order from the other site in my shopping cart. I then concluded with the purchase running through seaworlds site. The CC info stated that it would show up on the account SW Orlando/ BG Tampa. I also confirmed this on a standard purchase. Once I checked out, It provide numbers and and confirmation information. I have also received 2 emails from Seaworld confirming the tickets and the purchase. I also logged into their site to veiw the history of my purchases. I have done this on multiple computers in multiple locations.

I was just a skeptic as most, but I have found nothing to indicate that this is not a legitimate deal. I am interested as well to hear from someone who has used the ticket, but I see no reason why they would not work or be accepted.


----------



## schriverl

PW43 said:


> What I did was run through the purchase up to entering in my CC info.  I then opened another window and went directly to seaworlds website. I then went to purchase tickets. When I got there, it showed my order from the other site in my shopping cart. I then concluded with the purchase running through seaworlds site. The CC info stated that it would show up on the account SW Orlando/ BG Tampa. I also confirmed this on a standard purchase. Once I checked out, It provide numbers and and confirmation information. I have also received 2 emails from Seaworld confirming the tickets and the purchase. I also logged into their site to veiw the history of my purchases. I have done this on multiple computers in multiple locations.
> 
> I was just a skeptic as most, but I have found nothing to indicate that this is not a legitimate deal. I am interested as well to hear from someone who has used the ticket, but I see no reason why they would not work or be accepted.



I also got 2 confirmation emails directly from Sea World with checking out straight from the link without the extra steps.


----------



## Hemlock

Hope this hasn't already been posted, but when does this fatwallet deal expire?


----------



## jenseib

This is awesome. report back, anyone who uses it. We are now changing the Dsine ytrip up totally, and since the hotel we may stay at is next to Sea world, I am kind of thinking of doing 1 day there now instead of 2 at MK.


----------



## KittenLittle

What is the final total cost of the Fatwallet SeaWorld ticket-with tax and everything?


----------



## PW43

$279.43 for 3 adults and 2 kids. About $58 for each adult and just over $50 per child


----------



## KittenLittle

Thanks!


----------



## Disneyhappy

I just tried the Pepsi code and itis for college students and tou need a scratch off card.

"Spring Break at SeaWorld for college students. This special college student offer will allow for 3 for $99 admission price is $33.00 per person plus tax. Offer valid for a minimum purchase of 3 single-day admissions (maximum purchase of 6 admissions) to SeaWorld Florida, SeaWorld Texas** and/or SeaWorld California through April 30, 2011. Must present valid college ID and scratch card at ticket booth.*** College ID also required at turnstile upon entrance to park. Valid .edu email address needed to purchase tickets online. Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable. Offer not valid with other discounts or special offers. Does not include admission to separately ticketed special events." 

Fatwallet seems to be the best deal.


----------



## jenseib

DavidWegner said:


> When you go through the process, do you just print out E Tickets?



I did the fat wallet deal last night. It went right into my seaworld shopping cart. I think it is going to be fun to try something new.


----------



## dcherry

Did the Fat Wallet deal for both Sea World and Aquatica. No problems but the tickets say "no photo copies accepted."  I wonder how they know if it was printed on a printer or photo copied?


----------



## Caretames1

Ok, I'm convinced. I'm going to fatwallet when I get home.


----------



## childsplay

I just replicated what PW43 did, started on the fatwallet site, opened another window to Sea World's web page and saw my tickets in the Sea World cart, so unless they have hacked a link to Sea World's online ticket center I'd say these are legit.


----------



## mom2t

I guess my problem also with it is I cannot get anyone a Seaworld to confirm the tickets by phone.  The agents I have spoke with said they had never heard of print at work.  Since we are on the fence I think I will do the SW discount instead at the gate.


----------



## Caretames1

I got my Seaworld tix from Fatwallet. $228 for the 4 of us. I can't wait, I've never seen anything like Seaworld before!


----------



## anna1111

mom2t said:


> I guess my problem also with it is I cannot get anyone a Seaworld to confirm the tickets by phone.  The agents I have spoke with said they had never heard of print at work.  Since we are on the fence I think I will do the SW discount instead at the gate.



Best I can tell these tickets are for employee's of Blackstone (new owner of Seaworld/Buschgardens etc) The offer is in not associated with Fatwallet someone on that board posted a link that employees of Blackstone would use to purchase tickets. So iy's not like a special deal from Fatwallet. This is probably why Seaworld will not confirm on the phone since they do not have this as a selling option on their internal system. Just my 2cents hope it helps you understand where this is coming from.


----------



## KittenLittle

I guess we'll have to wait for schriverl's first hand report!


----------



## Celesdragon

Disneyhappy said:


> I just tried the Pepsi code and itis for college students and tou need a scratch off card.
> 
> "Spring Break at SeaWorld for college students. This special college student offer will allow for 3 for $99 admission price is $33.00 per person plus tax. Offer valid for a minimum purchase of 3 single-day admissions (maximum purchase of 6 admissions) to SeaWorld Florida, SeaWorld Texas** and/or SeaWorld California through April 30, 2011. Must present valid college ID and scratch card at ticket booth.*** College ID also required at turnstile upon entrance to park. Valid .edu email address needed to purchase tickets online. Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable. Offer not valid with other discounts or special offers. Does not include admission to separately ticketed special events."
> 
> Fatwallet seems to be the best deal.



I just tried "pepsi" and all I got was "We're sorry. The promotion code you entered has not yet been activated.". I can't find anything about a Spring Break deal.


----------



## livndisney

anna1111 said:


> Best I can tell these tickets are for employee's of Blackstone (new owner of Seaworld/Buschgardens etc) The offer is in not associated with Fatwallet someone on that board posted a link that employees of Blackstone would use to purchase tickets. So iy's not like a special deal from Fatwallet. This is probably why Seaworld will not confirm on the phone since they do not have this as a selling option on their internal system. Just my 2cents hope it helps you understand where this is coming from.



This make sense. I know SW crew members are going to be getting the ability to buy discounted tickets. This might be the site they are supposed to use.


----------



## jenseib

Wouldn't you think that employees would get more than 30% off?


----------



## livndisney

jenseib said:


> Wouldn't you think that employees would get more than 30% off?



No.


----------



## Markhamloco

Just back from SW on Tues. Bought and printed tickets on Tuesday for same day use. Had no issues at all with the tickets and am going back for the free second day on Thurs.

Also for anyone else with concerns, received email confirmation from Seaworld almost immediately after purchase.

Please feel free to use if you are blackstone employees. 

M


----------



## RabFlmom

jenseib said:


> Wouldn't you think that employees would get more than 30% off?



Like Disney CMs they do get some free tickets for family and friends, but also like Disney they can buy tickets for friends at a Discount.  If I remember correctly when my son bought 1 day park hoppers for additional people to go in with him in addition to the 3 on his pass the passes were  about 20% cheaper so sounds good to me for SW.


----------



## Thumper_Man

Markhamloco said:


> Just back from SW on Tues. Bought and printed tickets on Tuesday for same day use. Had no issues at all with the tickets and am going back for the free second day on Thurs.
> 
> Also for anyone else with concerns, received email confirmation from Seaworld almost immediately after purchase.
> 
> Please feel free to use if you are blackstone employees.
> 
> M



So I'm guessing you finally purchased from fatwallet?


----------



## Hemlock

I'm totally confused!  Are these tickets intended for employees or not?


----------



## schriverl

Hemlock said:


> I'm totally confused!  Are these tickets intended for employees or not?



That was just someones opinion. Not a fact.


----------



## RabFlmom

IMHO  I would really be leery of them....... I know when they posted copied coupons for the company I work for we did not honor them because they were really door hangers or stick ons given to a limited amount of customers.  We did not accept copies made on computer after the first one which we checked with corporate about. 
So maybe the first few who try this may get in the gate but they might also start carding requiring a company ID.  I would not want to worry about my tickets.  

I know when Busch owned the park, I brought my  son's friend whose mom worked at a Busch plant in another state with us.  He had a pass for employees and since his mom wasn't with us to show ID he almost didn't get in.  It was embarrassing to be the family they held up at the gate to decide what they should do.


----------



## jenseib

Another thought is, if these were for employees only, wouldn't they have to put some kind of code in?  I can't imagine it would that easy for any Joe Blow to just be able to purchase them.


----------



## jenseib

I googled print at work and here is a link

http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStore/Scripts/Skins/PAW/TermsConditions.aspx


----------



## livndisney

jenseib said:


> Another thought is, if these were for employees only, wouldn't they have to put some kind of code in?  I can't imagine it would that easy for any Joe Blow to just be able to purchase them.



If it were for the general public, wouldn't the discount be posted on Sea Worlds website? They advertised the $5.00 right on their website. As they do with most of their "specials".


----------



## jenseib

livndisney said:


> If it were for the general public, wouldn't the discount be posted on Sea Worlds website? They advertised the $5.00 right on their website. As they do with most of their "specials".



Nope. There are a lot of discounts found for lots of things and places that you have to search for. Also that is why they have discount cruise sites, Undercover Tourist, and things like travelocity, so you can possibly find a better deal.


----------



## livndisney

jenseib said:


> Nope. There are a lot of discounts found for lots of things and places that you have to search for. Also that is why they have discount cruise sites, Undercover Tourist, and things like travelocity, so you can possibly find a better deal.



Respectfully, I think we are talking apples and oranges. 

From your google findings

"9. Although this site may be linked to other sites, SeaWorld Parks & Entertainment is not, directly or indirectly, implying any approval, association, sponsorship, endorsement, or affiliation with the linked site, unless specifically stated therein. By entering this site you acknowledge and agree that SeaWorld Parks & Entertainment has not reviewed all the sites linked to this site and is not responsible for the content of any off-site pages or any other site linked to this site. Your linking to any other off-site pages or other sites is at your own risk. "


I don't know that the discount is intended for the general public. I do know Sea World crew members were advised a site was coming for them to purchase discount tickets on. (Which would explain the "print at work".) I have not been able to get a confirmation on the phone this discount is for the public. I am waiting for a reply back.


----------



## RabFlmom

Markhamloco said:


> Just back from SW on Tues. Bought and printed tickets on Tuesday for same day use. Had no issues at all with the tickets and am going back for the free second day on Thurs.
> 
> Also for anyone else with concerns, received email confirmation from Seaworld almost immediately after purchase.
> *
> Please feel free to use if you are blackstone employees.
> *
> M



I guess I am confused, Are you a Blackstone employee and is the bold sentence on the confirmation e-mail? 

 I would hate to be a family who spends $$$ on these tickets and then the park starts asking for work ID.  Some comments on the site first said only good in 2010 and then one poster said the SW park  in CA.  ticket expired 1/2/11 .   Just seems chancy to me.  I work too hard for  my money to chance it-especially since no one at the SW park here has verified the ticket is good for general public. I understand they did not question you, but there is no guarantee that it won't happen down the road when thousands start coming in on employee passes linked probably to the one employee that posted their coupon. if it is employee related.  If it is  just for Blackstone employees  they might just close the door and who do you go to to get reimbursed-not fatwallet according to disclaimers on the site. 

Like I said I work for a company that found out our larger $ coupons were being copied  and posted.  we  refused to honor them because they were not generated by the corporation.  Funny thing is people post the coupons anyone with our credit card already gets and no one without a card can use. They also post all the coupons you can copy right from our web page without wasting time going to fatwallet.  I guess I just don't get the point.


----------



## jenseib

Here is a number you can contact them at

SeaWorld Orlando: 1-888-800-5447


----------



## Caretames1

I got tix through fatwallet, and we'll use them on 1/25/11. I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## Markhamloco

Tickets were good until 12/31/11. If you are unsure or not comfortable, go to the southwest site and get the rapid rewards card (free) which will get you the 20% discount.

M


----------



## PW43

Markhamloco said:


> Tickets were good until 12/31/11. If you are unsure or not comfortable, go to the southwest site and get the rapid rewards card (free) which will get you the 20% discount.
> 
> M



Agreed. We purchased ours directly through seaworlds website. Even if they do not allow the tickets, they should still honor what was paid for them. The tickets when purchased are good for 1 year. I checked all conditions associated with the tickets at the time of purchase and nothing came up. We will be using ours in early Feb. Caretames1, please report back with your findings.

Also, no one is forcing anyone to buy or use these tickets, so please stop whining about what they may or may not be. Every purchase on line is buyer beware. You never know if/when you purchase will show up. All we can do is put faith in your research and trust they will honor the sales.


----------



## jenseib

I got the tickets as well. I won't be going till April though. But the site has a number to ask for a refund.  Also, I did what some others have done. I put the amount of tickets needed, opened up the seaworld site and they were in my sea world cart on the official site.  I can't find anything wrong with them. I have googled them and found nothing bad about it either. If I can't use them, then I'll get a refund. But I don't see a problem at all.


----------



## Hemlock

Just wanted to post an short update for anyone who may be following this thread.  

I purchased SW/Aquatica tickets via the fatwallet link (prior to reading about the potential controversy in this thread).  Anyway, I also did what other posters have described (put the tickets in my cart and then opened up the seaworld site and they were in my sea world cart on the official site).  Despite this, it has been weighing on my mind, so I called Seaworld today and gave them my Order Confrmation #. The SW agent verified my order and confirmed that I have purchased valid tickets.  In fact, he was a bit confused why I might think that they were not valid since I received an e-mail confirmation from SW.  I explained to him about what was posted here  and he once again assured me that the tickets were valid.  He looked at the order again and said "you did  get a great price".   I pressed further and said "so I didn't mistakenly purchase employee tickets".  He laughed and said "employees get free tickets and sometimes we get discounted tickets, but not on-line".  He once again stated that the tickets are VALID.  

Once again, just posting this for those who may be considering purchasing these tickets.


----------



## Hemlock

jenseib said:


> I got the tickets as well. I won't be going till April though. But the site has a number to ask for a refund.  Also, I did what some others have done. I put the amount of tickets needed, opened up the seaworld site and they were in my sea world cart on the official site.  I can't find anything wrong with them. I have googled them and found nothing bad about it either. If I can't use them,* then I'll get a refund*. But I don't see a problem at all.



Just wanted to add that the tickets state that they are non-refundable and this was confirmed by the SW ticket agent on the telephone.


----------



## livndisney

Hemlock said:


> Just wanted to post an short update for anyone who may be following this thread.
> 
> I purchased SW/Aquatica tickets via the fatwallet link (prior to reading about the potential controversy in this thread).  Anyway, I also did what other posters have described (put the tickets in my cart and then opened up the seaworld site and they were in my sea world cart on the official site).  Despite this, it has been weighing on my mind, so I called Seaworld today and gave them my Order Confrmation #. The SW agent verified my order and confirmed that I have purchased valid tickets.  In fact, he was a bit confused why I might think that they were not valid since I received an e-mail confirmation from SW.  I explained to him about what was posted here  and he once again assured me that the tickets were valid.  He looked at the order again and said "you did  get a great price".   I pressed further and said "so I didn't mistakenly purchase employee tickets".  He laughed and said "employees get free tickets and sometimes we get discounted tickets, *but not on-line*".  He once again stated that the tickets are VALID.
> 
> Once again, just posting this for those who may be considering purchasing these tickets.



This is not true. Sea World Crew members can buy tickets online.


----------



## nmanning19

tried the link and prices are regular price, am I missing something?


----------



## livndisney

nmanning19 said:


> tried the link and prices are regular price, am I missing something?



Interesting....... The link from the Fatwallet site now shows SW tickets at regular price.


----------



## sharona

Well, I guess that cat's out of the bag.  Thanks for the tip about SW RR - I signed up today.  Will they send me a card?  Our trip is not until May so plenty of time...


----------



## sdjen

sharona said:


> Well, I guess that cat's out of the bag.  Thanks for the tip about SW RR - I signed up today.  Will they send me a card?  Our trip is not until May so plenty of time...



You can print a card online and take it with you. I am not sure if they will mail you a hard card or not.


----------



## jenseib

What do you mean by card?
If you mean ticket, you print that at the time you purchase it. No they will not send you anything but a confirmation email.


----------



## livndisney

jenseib said:


> What do you mean by card?
> If you mean ticket, you print that at the time you purchase it. No they will not send you anything but a confirmation email.



I think the pp was asking if Southwest would send them a discount card to get the Southwest discount.


----------



## jenseib

livndisney said:


> I think the pp was asking if Southwest would send them a discount card to get the Southwest discount.



LOL! I saw SW and thought SeaWorld not Southwest.


----------



## Thumper_Man

sdjen said:


> You can print a card online and take it with you. I am not sure if they will mail you a hard card or not.



No, Southwest does not send you a hard card.  You have to print it out.  What I did is laminated mine after I printed it out.


----------



## Caretames1

Just to let everyone who did get their tickets through the fatwallet link, they worked! We used them on Jan 25th, and there weren't any issues. Our names came up on screen when we scanned them, and no one asked us for any kind of identifcation. I can't say how some other park atendees purchased their tickets, but I saw other people with print-outs like ours, and scanning them just like us.
The only thing the gate person said, was to make sure to get our free, second day before we leave the park, which we didn't take advantage of.

I hope you all got great deals


----------

